# Can't Find Wifi Networks Problem



## Eyad_F14 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: MIUI

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Hi Guys 
I've got miui_ics_v4_2.6.1 last friday 
now i cant find any wifi network !
My desire hd S-Off
any suggest ?
thx


----------



## Eyad_F14 (Jun 3, 2012)

No one know about this problem ! 
I changed The Rom to CM7 !!


----------

